# Michigan



## Tybh19 (Jun 21, 2019)

What’s the laws in Michigan with hunting with a crossbow during archery season if you are not disabled? Can you carry it loaded, any restrictions hunting from ground or stand?


----------



## Jeff101st (Jul 13, 2008)

Just hunt its not illegal.


----------

